# valuable lesson learned



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

update on discus pair! Eggs again! This time the clutch looks good. On a fake plant leaf this time. Nice and tight and lots. Here is the lesson part....i have been watching this pair and wondering 'what's going on? I haven't seen the female out and about for a couple of days'. I can see her behind the 'plants' but she is dark and the male seems darker now too. Oh boy, something's up. Big time water change coming up. So away i go, draining water, wiping the tank walls, splashing around like Shamu at Sea World. I'm lifting plants, swishing around, in goes more water. Then I step back to have a look at things and I notice that the female is still in the same spot but the male has scurried safely to the other end of the tank. So i bend in for a closer look because now I am concerned about her. Then i see that familiar pose. Fanning. Then i spot the eggs on the leaf. All is good. All is great! pics to come (i promise). (and fry I hope). Merry Christmas me. The lesson is, it seems discus do their thing regardless of how quietly we walk by the tank or avert our eyes so we don't spook them. lol.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL @ the Shamu part!


----------

